# short term memory loss



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

one of the symptoms of my dp which i've become increasingly more aware of is my short-term memory loss which is just as chronic as my dp.

much of the time ill think of something i want to do, begin doing it, and then forget what i wanted to do in the first place. its incredibly annoying. Like I'll think shit i need to go put deodderant on, so I'll walk into my room, but then completely forget why I went in there. does that happen with you guys too (not necessarily in the same context)?

i'm just wondering what short-term memory loss has to do with dp? is it just a symptom of a fatigued brain and low operating brain? I'm just afraid its something more serious. thanks for reading.


----------



## steve (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh i hate that... I usually forget if I have eaten, made plans for the next day, and even forgetting what I did earlier in the day. That worrys me sometimes. I'm pretty sure it's part of the "brain fog" symptom associated with dp/dr.

Hope you begin to feel better soon.


----------



## klt123 (Jun 15, 2005)

i do the same thing . sucks and scary


----------



## rich (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a huge problem that I have. Except I worry that the short term memory deficits are a consequence of abusing ecstasy rather than as a result of anxiety. Not knowing whether this is the case or not just makes my worry/anxiety worse and the vicous circle never stops!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Yay people can relate to what it feels like to be dysexlic!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

In the beginning the memory was absolutely horrible, then slowly it got better but definitely not the same as it was before.

It makes me wonder, isn't short term memory loss a symptom that your brain has been damaged?


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I also have this problem. I assume it has to do with brain fog. I just feel spaced out and then can't remember what I was thinking.


----------



## Annabelle (Oct 6, 2007)

I am now certain that DP/DR, brain fog and all the others symptoms are the results of a damaged brain or nervous system. Sorry to be so pessimistic.
It's just a question of degree: severe DP equals severe damage. Light DP equals light damage and might be cured.
Otherwise, most of us would be able to get out of that condition and actually very few can.
At this stage I am just concerned about in what mental state I will be in a few years...


----------



## Corduroy28 (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm not quite sure about the whole "brain damage theory". There are lots of people advocating, recoverred and not, that the brain fog and short term memory loss are transient symptoms of an anxious and tired brain. The more energy we spend being bothered and in fear, the longer our brain will be tired and disfunctional and in the classic DP state.

Most of the time when people suffer any kind of brain damage, whether it be through direct trauma or neurologic desease, the individuals don't actually notice. One of the tell tale signs of true brain damage is that the person has changed, but they cannot tell the difference.

Throwing phrases around like "brain damage" is harmful to those with DP because it implies that there is a permanent irreversability to it, which just isn't true. there are many people who have recoverred and look back on their years with DP without estrangement.


----------

